# Beach houses near Seattle



## The Barbarian (Aug 23, 2016)




----------



## NancyMoranG (Sep 3, 2016)

You know I usually love your stuff, but this doesn't seem to be 1 of your usual 'wow' shots.
I am no expert, which is why I love yours. I like the shot, just the pp doesn't give much depth in the bushes down front or other details?


----------



## The Barbarian (Sep 4, 2016)

Yes, I see that.  I think because I spent an afternoon there, I'm seeing it differently.    Maybe too much stuff.


----------

